# Rcjps - Please share me your thoughts



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Good morning
Please share me your thoughts about RCJPS(remote contractor job placement services).Is it a genuine company?

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## smeredith (Mar 16, 2011)

*Rcjps remote and other coding jobs*

I am trying to fimd same.  nothing on the internet anywhere about the company.  may be brand new and/ or recruiting only.  any info or links appreciated.


----------



## smeredith (Mar 16, 2011)

*more on rcjps*

i would not do it.  never heard of them and they want money.  look like they are a start up fee required recruiting firm with no history.  not reliable.  dont do it.  see below from:

http://www.getmedicaltranscriptionj...56725&divkey=be559cb9d2e85910e02002ed267d606a

 Just because you give them money for so called immediate needed now coders is no guarantee you will get the job!

WHAT THEY SAY:

\IF you have the work background skills to provide to clients and can work independently remotely from home, remit our RCJPS program registration $185.00 then we would be more interested in talking to you. 

Our job placement program is designed for contractors that is needing to work at home for various reasons including simply building their own client base to work for.

remotecontractorjobplacementservices.comclick on job network 

Please call Karen in our HR Recruitment Dept. at 1-405-633-3025 to begin our pre-screening and hiring process and email your resume & job title + yrs exp if any. 

Work at home positions available! Please call 1-405-633-3025 and ask for Karen to discuss remote job opportunities. Please review our website before calling.

remotecontractorjobplacementservices.com/job_network_13.html


----------

